# Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?



## Andreas Meyer (3. November 2004)

Hi liebe Angler!
  Ich hab vor im juli mit meinem Kollegen nach Sylt zu fahren, um dort auf Makrele zu angeln.
  Allerdings will ich keine Kutterfahrt machen, sondern mein Glück vom Ufer aus versuchen. Ist das überhaupt möglich??
  Wer hat erfahrungen? Was muss ich bei meiner Ausrüstung beachten?

  Ich bitte um eine Antwort
  Petri Heil!
  Andi M.


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*

In Norwegen klappte das vorzüglich und macht ein Heidenspaß mit ner leichten Spinnrute und kleinen Pilkern oder Blinkern !!!
Ich hatte meine normale Meerforellenrute mit 0,25 mono dafür im Einsatz !
kleiner Blinker/Pilker mit einem Beifänger ....
würd mir ne Stelle suchen wo du tieferes Wasser findest, Hafeneinfahren o.ä. und dann vielleicht bei auflaufendem Wasser .....


----------



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*

na klar kannst du die vom ufer aus fangen. das bringt richtig spaß.
allerdings erst im sommer wieder. und wie die gegebenheiten auf sylt sind weiss ich nicht. in dänemark klappts super.

ist ähnlich wie das angeln auf hornhechte. du kannst einen schnellgeführten meerforellenblinker nehmen, dazu ein spinnrute mit bis 50 g wg nehmen und los gehts. da spürst du jeden einzelnen stoß des fisches. dazu kommen die kurzen sprints wobei sie dir schnur von der rolle reißen. echt der hammer !!!

oder du probierst es mit einer wasserkugel und heringsfetzen oder tobiasfischen. dann ca. 1-2 m vorfach und ab gehts.

einige angeln auch mit sbirolino und der fliege. musst du sehen was dir am meisten zusagt !

am besten geht das ganze auf molen oder in häfen.

viel glück #6


----------



## RoterAdler (3. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*

Hy,

ich habe in Holland ganz einfach mit dem Markrelen Paternoster vom Ufer aus gefangen (haben alle so gemacht und auch gefangen). 
80g Blei dran und raus damit beim auftreffen sofort anfangen und schnell schleppen.Lohnte sich aber nur bei auflaufendem Wasser.
Bei bissen fühlte sich das fast an wie ein hänger :q und die arbeit beginnt.

Grüße


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*

Ja, das geht richtig klasse, im letzten Jahr hatten wir etliche am Blinker in Weißenhaus (ja richtig, an der Ostsee )

Auf Sylt müsste das klasse gehen, vieleicht mit Blinker oder Fischfetzen!

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (3. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*

@ roter adler
ja so geht das auch, aber der spaßfaktor ist um etagen höher wenn du die makrelen einzeln fängst.


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ roter adler
> ja so geht das auch, aber der spaßfaktor ist um etagen höher wenn du die makrelen einzeln fängst.



Das stimmt, denn kaum einer weiß, dass die Makrele nach der Flunder einer der besten Kämpfer ist !! 

LG
Hauke


----------



## krauthi (3. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*

hallo erst mal ich habe auch die erfahrung gemacht in holland makrele vom ufer aus zu fangen hat dort am besten geklappt mit der hornhechtmethode also ne gute wurfrute mit so ca 80 gr. wurfgewicht einen geeigneten hronhechtschwimmer und dan ein vorfach so ca 2 meter lang als köder diente immer ein streifen lachshaut (tobiasfischimitat) und dan eine makrele am hacken ist kampf pur (geil) 
das geilste war aber als ich in renesse angelte und gerade so bis zur badeshose im wasser stand da ich einige makrelen heringe und hornhechte am ausnhemen war tauchte so ca.3-4 meter vor mir aus dem wasser eine robbe auf und starte mich mit ihren dunlen augen an im ersten moment rutsche mir das herz wo anders hin aber als ich ihr die innerreien zu warf und sie die dankend fraß sinkte langsam das adrenalin und ich bekahm ein grinzen im gesicht das ich glaube ich heute noch habe  

also wie du siehst es klappt auch prima vom ufer aus und macht riesig spaß 

gruß Krauthi#h


----------



## Andreas Meyer (4. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*

Danke euch allen !!!
Na dann wird der Sommer auf Sylt ja doch wohl richtig klasse, oder?
Gruß aus dem Norden.
Andi


----------



## BrassenHelge (4. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*

Moin Andi,
kann das auch nur bestätigen. Haben in Norwegen mehrmals beim Spinnfischen mit Meerforellengeschirr kampstarke Makrelen gefangen. Die beißen eigentlich auf fast jeden Blinker, gute Erfolge hatten wir immer mit dem Möre Silda ( silber 22gr ) und Falkfish Thor. Wie bereits gesagt wurde: schnelle und ruckartige Führung wie beim Meerforellenfischen vom Ufer.
Gruß Henning


----------



## Andreas Meyer (4. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*

Moin Moin!
 kommst du auch aus dem hohen norden?
 ich komm aus Borgstedt bei Büdelsdorf kennste das?
 hast du erfahrungen mit dem angeln an der eider und dem kanal? mb cu|bla:


----------



## haukep (4. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*

Ich wünsche viel Spaß


----------



## RoterAdler (4. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*



> @ roter adler
> ja so geht das auch, aber der spaßfaktor ist um etagen höher wenn du die makrelen einzeln fängst.



Für mich war es ein Highlight mal ein Fullhouse einzukurbeln. Das Problem war ja das die Markrelen nur immer kurz da waren und das kurz nach auflaufendem Wasser (Höchststand).Dann war wieder für Std. schluß.


----------



## haukep (4. November 2004)

*AW: Kann man Makrelen vom Ufer aus angeln?*



			
				RoterAdler schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich war es ein Highlight mal ein Fullhouse einzukurbeln. Das Problem war ja das die Markrelen nur immer kurz da waren und das kurz nach auflaufendem Wasser (Höchststand).Dann war wieder für Std. schluß.



Wie schon gesagt, EINE Makrele an leichtem Gerät - das macht Laune!

LG
Hauke


----------

